# Aristocraft Revolution in LGB Genesis



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I got a Dash 9 which was easy for the Revolution install but I have an LGB Genesis for the passenger service. I would like to put the Revolution in this one as well but since it is non PnP just wondering on if it can be done

I managed to find http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Which is the QSI/Gwire and wondering if the wiring would be similar with the Revolution (generic diesel sound version)

Thanks
Lorna


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, the basic connections are the same. 

You may have to futz with the lighting. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Genesis has many lights and could exceed the revolution specs if the revo was to control these directly. 

Cabin, forward lights, ditch lights makes 5 in parallel and at 6 volts. 

Of course, pairs of lights can be rewired in series to lower the current draw which is also very helpful in battery operation. 

And the board in this engine does have a LGB P&P terminal. Remove the dummy plug and look at the LGB 55027 which is the MTS plug and play adapter. 
These pins are standard 100 mil. and you could make your own cable.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

If you do a search, I did two more posts about the wiring and lighting on the Genesis. The lighting one in particular might help. 
JmC


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim's topics.

RC/Battery Operations Forum/Topic: Rewiring LGB Genesis motors and lights for installation of PnP [QSI] Radio Control.[/b]

RC/Battery Operations Forum/Topic: QSI w/Gwire into LGB Genesis - Correction Added 11/01[/b]


RC/Battery Operations Forum/Topic: QSI into Genesis ?[/b]


----------

